# where can (hood/spoiler)



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

where can i find that 70 style judge hood for the 04+ gto's....i seen one with it and was wondering if anyone knows where i can get one??..also does anyone know where i can find the wedge spoiler for the 04+ gto's...kinda looks like the nascar's spoilers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Try this: www.rksport.com/main/catalog_detail.asp?mdid=10&catid=4&appid=140


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

I sold a red one locally and id say myself that it doesnt look near as good as the 05 06 style hoods.. fyi just to save the disappointment.


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Try this: www.rksport.com/main/catalog_detail.asp?mdid=10&catid=4&appid=140


thats exactly what i was lookin for, thanks


04stangkiller said:


> I sold a red one locally and id say myself that it doesnt look near as good as the 05 06 style hoods.. fyi just to save the disappointment.


really? why do you say that...i like the rk sport one because it is the exact style they used to have on "the judge"...especially with the lil tach cave on the hood...love it...what were your reasons why it looked so bad?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I've seen it too and to me it just doesn't look like it flows well the the lines of the car.


----------

